# Comics kolorieren



## Fist23 (1. Dezember 2001)

Hi,

hat jemand Tutorials, oder ahnung, vom Kolorieren von Tuschezeichnung ?
Ich meine auf nem ähnlichen Niveau wie bei Spawn.
Mit Verlaufswerkzeug bekommt man da nicht wirklich was cooles hin :/


danke

Ciao


----------



## baGra (1. Dezember 2001)

*Tutorials*

Um das Lineart vorzubereiten muss du es erstmal auf eine Neue Ebene kopieren.
Dann spielst ein bisschen mit der Tonwertkorrektur rum, um graue Bleistiftreste etc. zu entfernen.
Danach ins Kanäle-Fenster wechseln und dort auf "Kanal als Auswahl laden" klicken (der Button mit dem Kreis).
Jetzt die die Entfernen-Taste drücken und (wieder im Ebenen-Fenster) wie Transparenten Bereiche schützen. Den Buntstift mit großer, schwarzer Spitze wählen und damit mal über das ganze Bild gehn.
Colorieren kannst du auf einer Ebene, die du unter dieser Lineart Ebene erstellst.
Wie du dann colorieren kannst, steht hier:

http://www.polykarbon.com/tutorials/index.htm
http://www.howtodrawmanga.com/tutorial/cgmain.html
http://www.comiccolors.com/index1.html


baGra


----------

